# 8V 1.8L engine code GM



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

I recently purchased a motor that I did not want because it came with a turbo that I did want.

Can anyone Identify this engine Code? 
It is located between the #3 and 4 cylinders on the block







[/url]20181209_122701 by Chris Carpenter, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like a non factory stamp, I did not find that code in the VW lists.


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

That is odd. It has the vw audi logo cast into it. It is hard to see in this photo but it is there









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 88jettaguy (Mar 4, 2008)

That VW/AUDI symbol is cast in to the head.
What can you show us of the block itself that has a part number or product date stamp?

Wish I could be more helpful.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

I will get some better photos tonight
Thanks for helping out!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Appears to be a bare block from factory with no stamping on code pad and the someone (machine shop etc.) hand stamped the block for identification. Happens all the time in shops.


Engine code lists.

http://vag-codes.info/files/engines/vw-engines.pdf

http://vag-codes.info/files/engines/audi-engines.pdf


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

That woukd explain why they are not all in a line. Those stamps are hard to line up well.
What would the stamp stand for?


GTI's said:


> Appears to be a bare block from factory with no stamping on code pad and the someone (machine shop etc.) hand stamped the block for identification. Happens all the time in shops.
> 
> 
> Engine code lists.
> ...


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes they are hard to lineup unless you are using a stamp holder tool which most people do not have in their toolbox. The stamping could stand for anything your mind can think of........


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

This is a rebuilt or new VW short block from the dealer, notice no stampings on the code pad but it does have a code next to distributor mount.


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

GTI's said:


> This is a rebuilt or new VW short block from the dealer, notice no stampings on the code pad but it does have a code next to distributor mount.


Thanks for the help, I suspect that you are correct about the bare block build. 
I was looking at some dodge cars that this motor may have been in with no luck. 

I will look for the stamping next to the distributor tonight. Do you know how to decipher that code?

Thank again!


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Maybe GM means Good Motor.


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Did find a part number for short block out of the Mexican catalog with the part number 1GM 100 103 some similarities.


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

That is interesting. Anything about it being 1.8l? The back has that casted into it

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, great find! Where did you find That? You must have been digging deep into to Webb!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

7zap.com


----------

